# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exoskeletons, Robotics and Rehabilitation Laboratory (ROAR), Columbia University, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics and Rehabilitation Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

An exoskeleton spine brace for scoliosis

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> A dynamic exoskeleton that gathers data from the human spine could provide clues for more effective treatment of scoliosis.


"An Exoskeleton Spine Brace for Scoliosis"
A dynamic exoskeleton that gathers data from the human spine could provide clues for more effective treatment of scoliosis

by Kristen Clark
February 8, 2016

----------

